# CLAYTON SHELTER IN GA...PRETTY GIRL



## cainsmomma (Jan 29, 2006)

Look at this pretty girl who needs help. I'm trying to put her picture on here, but photobucket is being stupid. So until I can, you just have to look at site.


http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12311230


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)




----------



## cainsmomma (Jan 29, 2006)

Thank you......and here is the other one.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

she is beautiful!


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Lexus #087023 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Adult Female Dog Pet ID: 11-06-08 
Clayton Co. Police Dept. Animal Control Unit, Jonesboro, GA


I am such a beautiful girl.... No microchip, nor has anyone come looking for me. Please come in and see me. *I am available for adoption on 11-06-08 and will be here until 11-13-08. *. Hopefully someone reading this will want a friendly loving dog like me. All animals adopted from Clayton Co Animal Control must be spayed or neutered within 30 days of adoption. A low cost spay/neuter certificate will be issued at the time of adoption. 

**Any of the animals posted are urgent because we are a kill facility and have limited space to hold these animals. We have many of other animals that are not posted that are available for adoption also. We are a kill facility and the dogs and cats posted have a week to get adopted before they are put on the euthanization list... **

If anyone/rescue is interested, please do not wait, this shelter is very high kill. They do work with rescues.

770-477-3684


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

kathy,I handled the black and tan GSD,female,appears to be about 3.very sweet girl,calm.They also took in a white male,3 ish,sorta thin,but lovable,he's on stray hold so not on PF,but they're goin to put him on PF thanks lee

Nick of Time Rescue
http://www.nickoftimerescue.org


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

BUMP!


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Bump for this girl.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

As I understand it there is now two B/T and one white one at this shelter.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSDTrainshe is beautiful!


She is. She reminds me very much of one of my girls from years ago that I took in when she was 4 months old. She needed a new home because she peed on the floor near the door a couple times when given unsupervised free run of the house. This girl probably commited some equally unforgiveable sin to cause her owners not to claim her.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

back up, not much time left for her


----------



## cainsmomma (Jan 29, 2006)

HELP!!!!!


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

don't forget this pretty girl.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Not much time left for this girl. Lee from nickoftimeresce.org can help with pull.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

She needs to be spoken for by the 12th.


----------



## LandosMom (Nov 30, 2005)

Please help. there is pull help....


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

This little girl fell off the boards..looks like her last day is tomarrow.


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

Hope there's a last minute miracle for this pretty young girl.


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh she is beautiful-surely she can be helped


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

The bl/tan was adopted. The white male,is thin,may have been kept outside,is very friendly..

Nick of Time Rescue
http://www.nickoftimerescue.org


----------

